# " مسلم " كافيه ... اول كافيه اسلامي بمصر يمنع " الإختلاط " بين الجنسين ويم



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

* " مسلم " كافيه ... اول كافيه اسلامي بمصر يمنع " الإختلاط " بين الجنسين ويمنع " الشيشة والدخان "






*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 فبراير 2012)

اشياء لا معنى لها نريد اشياء تساعد على تقدم البلد


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2012)

ولسه اللى جاى احسن  ( اكتر )

ربنا يسترها عليكى يا مصر ​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

جهل وغباء متقدم 
ربنا يشفي


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2012)

*هو الكافيه مش حرام أصلا*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يشفي ويفتح عقلهم وينور قلبهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اشياء لا معنى لها نريد اشياء تساعد على تقدم البلد



* ازاي ليس لها معني 
الكافيه الاسلامي اول خطوه في طريق مصر الحديثه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> ولسه اللى جاى احسن  ( اكتر )
> 
> ربنا يسترها عليكى يا مصر ​


*  امين يا رب 
ربنا يستر 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> جهل وغباء متقدم
> ربنا يشفي



* ما شاء الله 
الجهل والغباء بق فيهم تقدم :thnk0001:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههه

طب وتاعب نفسه ليه اصلا وفاتحه

كلف روحه بجد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *هو الكافيه مش حرام أصلا*​



* لو كافيه بلغه الفرنجه يبقي حرام 
اما اذا كانت قهوه علي الشريعه الاسلاميه 
فهي حلال حلال حلال 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ربنا يشفي ويفتح عقلهم وينور قلبهم



* امين يا رب 
والمشروع يلم حقه والحياه تزهزه كده 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> طب وتاعب نفسه ليه اصلا وفاتحه
> 
> كلف روحه بجد



*علشان يقف علي باب الكافيه ويشاول 
الكافيه ده حرام محدش يدخله 
وسائل ايضاح يعني :bud:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *علشان يقف علي باب الكافيه ويشاول
> الكافيه ده حرام محدش يدخله
> وسائل ايضاح يعني :bud:
> *​




ههههههههههههه يبقي يقابلني اصلا لو حد دخل او حتي عبره بربع جنيه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يبقي يقابلني اصلا لو حد دخل او حتي عبره بربع جنيه



* اهو كله نصب يا بنتي 
يعني يقولك حرام 
ويكسبوا من وراه 
التوحيد والنور 
صاحبه سلفي والمراه بالنسبه ليه عوره 
وتلاقيه بيبيع مايوهات حريمي " جامده موت " :smile01

دا اكل عيش يا حجه مش اكتر 
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 فبراير 2012)

*ولسه كتييييييييييييير​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 فبراير 2012)

الله وناسه وينه وين موقعه ؟  لازم تبنون اسواق منفصله ناويين تكونون نسخه من السعوديه اهل السعوديه لهم طبيعتهم ماتنفع لكل بلد اذا نحن اهل الخليج مانقلد السعوديه شو دخل مصر بالتشدد الزايد والتقليد اللي ماله معنى 
بيفلس صاحبها يعني من هن البنات اللي بيروحو عنده عشان يشربن  قهوه المفروض يكون قاعد واحد من الشباب عشان يدفع الحساب خخخخ


> اما اذا كانت قهوه علي الشريعه الاسلاميه
> فهي حلال حلال حل


ا
 احلى فتوى سمعتها شو دخل الحلال والحرام القهوه ماء وبن


----------



## Alexander.t (24 فبراير 2012)

*اتركوهم يعيشو دينهم كما يرونه هم ، ليتركوكم تعيشو دينكم كما تروه أنتم ! 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> الله وناسه وينه وين موقعه ؟  لازم تبنون اسواق منفصله ناويين تكونون نسخه من السعوديه اهل السعوديه لهم طبيعتهم ماتنفع لكل بلد اذا نحن اهل الخليج مانقلد السعوديه شو دخل مصر بالتشدد الزايد والتقليد اللي ماله معنى
> بيفلس صاحبها يعني من هن البنات اللي بيروحو عنده عشان يشربن  قهوه المفروض يكون قاعد واحد من الشباب عشان يدفع الحساب خخخخ


*محدش قال ان الكفايهات ملاهي ليليه 
وكمان محدش قال ان كل اللي بيروحوها محترمين 
كل مكان بيلم الحلو والوحش والاوحش 

لكن ايه الفكره في وجود 
كافيه علي الشريعه الاسلاميه 
كان بني مسجد وخد ثواب اكبر 


*


> احلى فتوى سمعتها شو دخل الحلال والحرام القهوه ماء وبن



وسكر :smile01​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أعتقد الكافيه بحد ذاته حرام شرعا
> فلم يكن أيام محمد كافيهات ..
> والله أعلم
> 
> مرررررسي عياد



* بس اعتقد ان وقتها كان في مواخير والعياز بالله
والله اعلم :smile01
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 فبراير 2012)

> وسكر



وزعفران بعد
 جربها بس لازم تكون قهوه عربيه 

بعدين تعال ليش ماعلمتني موقع الكافيه؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وزعفران بعد
> جربها بس لازم تكون قهوه عربيه
> 
> بعدين تعال ليش ماعلمتني موقع الكافيه؟



* للاسف معرفش ولسه 
بس اول ما اعرفه اكيد 
اكيد يعني :ura1:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اتركوهم يعيشو دينهم كما يرونه هم ، ليتركوكم تعيشو دينكم كما تروه أنتم !
> *



* بارك الله فيك 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 فبراير 2012)

لله يصلحك بس 
اذا ماتعرف موقعه اشلون عرفت انه انفتح في مصر
تقرا المستقبل انت؟ حتى الصوره مااعليها خبر وتفاصيل
على كذا يمكن تكون اشاعه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لله يصلحك بس
> اذا ماتعرف موقعه اشلون عرفت انه انفتح في مصر
> تقرا المستقبل انت؟ حتى الصوره مااعليها خبر وتفاصيل
> على كذا يمكن تكون اشاعه



* كلامك صحيح 
بس المصدر موثوق 
شبكه رصد اخبار مصر :smile01
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2012)

*أيوووووة ده فى منه فى اليكس على البحر *
*بس على طول بينش :smile01*​


----------



## grges monir (24 فبراير 2012)

عادى يا جماعة
كانها قهوة بلدى فى حتة شعبية
هو  عاوز كدة 
نشوف الشعب هايقول اية على راىء السادات فى فيلم احمد ذكى ههههه
شكلة هيبقى وحش لو غير النشاط وخلاة مختلط بعد كدة هههه


----------



## emad62 (24 فبراير 2012)

*ربنا يرحمنا *
*من الجهل والتخلف*
*والمثل يقول *
*النصاب بخير طالما المغفلين *
*وليس اكثر من المتخلفين*
*فى بلادنا مصر الاسلاميه*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::
اعتقد انهم يجب 
ان يضعوا شخص علي البوابه
الخاصه ب (الكافيه)
لكي يتعرف علي هوية 
الاشخاص المقدمين علي (الكافيه)
فنحن سنكون علي قائمة الممنوعين من الدخول
::::::::::::::
اعلموا ان الغرض تجاري 100% 
فسبيل اي مسلم لكي ينمي سلعته
ويكون هناك اقبال علي العرض والطلب للسلعه 
كبير سيفكر فى شيء يجذب به الناس
هذا الشيء سيكون 
توصيله للعميل انه ذا ذمه وضمير 
وملتزم لانه كافيه مسلم
اذا سيقبل عليه الكثير
(مبدأ نفع اخوك المسلم احسن ما تنفع واحد تاني)
اذا اليكم الدليل ان الغرض تجاري
اريد ان اوجه اليهم بعض الاسئله
1: هل يغلون الكافيه فى اوقات الصلاه
2:هل يقاطعون المنتجات الأجنبيه (معظم منتجات مصر اجنبيه مستورده)
3:هل لا يمتلك ثلاجه لكوكاكولا او بيبسي او سبرايت
4:هل يراعي ضميره فى الاسعار 
5:هل يخرج زكاة علي هذا المحل للفقراء كما فى شرعهم
6:هل يغلق ابوابه اذا كان هناك جنازه لكي يمشي فيها 
7:هل يغلق ابوابه يوم الجمعه 
8:اذا كان يمنع الاختلاط فماذا عن فتاه تريد ان تشتري سلعه من الكافيه
اليس تعامله معها اختلاط (ام انه معصوم من تطبيق قواعده التي اقرها بنفسه علي الكافيه)
واسئله كثيره عندما يجيبون علي بعض من تلك الاسئله
::::::::::::::::
(ملحوظه)
::::::::::
الكافيه اسمه (muslem) اولا الكلمه خطأ فهي (muslim)
اذا كان اسلامي كما يدعون
فلما استخدم اللغه الانجليزيه فى كتابة اسم الكافيه
::::::::::::
من يفكر سيعرف كم هم منافقين ومتحايلين
واسئلتي الدليل 
::::::::::::::
(ملحوظه)
::::::::::
 (لو ركزتم فى الصوره ستجدون لافته لحزب الحريه والعداله)
ما فائدة هذه اللافته هل هو كافيه ام مكتب دعايا واعلان
انه يريد ان يوصل للعميل انه داعم لهذا الحزب وانتم تعرفون ان
كل المسلمين يدعمونه 
وطريقة التفكير ليست لحرصهم 
علي صحة المقدمين علي الكافيه
بل تفكير ليصور
 للعميل انه ملتزم
 بقواعد البيئه العامه 
وبالطبع اي مكان لا يوجد به تدخين
سيشجع اي اسره للدخول به
ولكن لنتوقف هنا 
انه يمنع الاختلاط
::::::::::::
ان كانوا قد انشئوا هذا (الكافيه)
للمسلمين فقط وهذا واضح من اسمه 
فماذا عن طريقة تعاملهم مع  
زوج وزجته واطفالهم يريدون دخول الكافيه
هل سيقولون لهم ممنوع الاختلاط
ام هناك ركن للسيدات وركن للرجال
ويطلب من زوجها ان يبقي فى ركن الرجال
وزوجته فى قسم السيدات 
:::::::::::::::
(ملحوظه)
ان ركزتم فى الصوره ستجدون منتج
 (snickers)





معلوماتي تخبرني ان الشكره المصنعه لهذا المنتج
اسمها (mars) وهي شركه اجنبيه 
ولكن بصراحه لا اعلم بأي دوله يوجد مر الشركه الام
 ولكن لها فرع فى مصر
:::::::::
سمعت معلومه لست متأكد من صحتها ان المنتج
يدخل فى صناعته دهن الخنزير (محرم عند المسلمين)
والدليل علي ذلك وجود العلامه الحمراء
علي المنتج




:::::::::::::::::::::
ان كانت هذه المعلومه صحيحه او خاطئه
فالشركه اجنبيه لا شك
اذا كيف يدعم هذا الكافيه الاسلامي منتج اجنبي ويكون
سببا فى رواج هذا المنتج ورواج الشركه المصنعه له
:::::::::::::
خلاصة القول 
::::::::::
نفاق مكشوف وتحايل مكشوف 
ولكن لمن يفكر فى الامر ويتابعه
::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::
لمن ليس لديه معلومه عن مكان (الكافيه)
له فرع بمدينة بنها و فرع بمدينة الأسكندرية
:::::::::::::::
سمعت عن فرع الاسكندريه كثيرا
قبل ان اقرأ هذا الموضوع
:::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 فبراير 2012)

*هو ليه اسم الكافيه مكتوب بالانجليش 
مش اللغات حرام وفكر غربى ولا انا غلطانه​*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (24 فبراير 2012)

طيب هو مستخدم ليه فى المحل بتاعه التكنولوجيا اللى عملينها الكفرة من يفطه أحدث موديل بالكمبيوتر وغيرها ،هو كان عمل خيمة وكتب الإسم بريشة وحبر
:010105~332::454sr::454sr::454sr::36_1_3:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> ::::::::::::
> اعتقد انهم يجب
> ان يضعوا شخص علي البوابه
> ...


_يا راجل احبطني بردك..كنت ناويه اكتب كلمتين في ردي
لكن بعد ما شوفت ردك  اتعقدت:smile01_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

_انا هنزل مصر مخصوص عشان اتصور قدام الكافيه ده
ميرسي للموضوع
_​


----------



## جيلان (24 فبراير 2012)

مسلم فى اسكندرية عالبحر ومش بيمنع الاختلاط ولا حاجة
يمكن الى بتقولو عليه ده فرع تانى


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 فبراير 2012)

*



			مبدأ نفع اخوك المسلم احسن ما تنفع واحد تاني)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اذا المسلم يبيع قهوه مغشوشه او بضاعه رديئه او حتى سلعته مش حلوه ا شرعا مافي شئ يجبرك تشتري من نفس دينك  وفلوسك انت حر فيها تنفع اللي تبغي تنفعه 



			اذا اليكم الدليل ان الغرض تجاري
اريد ان اوجه اليهم بعض الاسئله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			1: هل يغلون الكافيه فى اوقات الصلاه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 تقدر تساله صراحه ال مر يعود الى مدى التزام الشخص ا



			2:هل يقاطعون المنتجات الأجنبيه (معظم منتجات مصر اجنبيه مستورده)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وليش تبغي يقاطعونهم هو حد قالك ان التجاره مع الاجانب او اصحاب الاديان الاخرى حرام ! نحن منمن ايام رحلة الشتاء الصيف قبل الاسلام الى ايام التجاره مع الهندوس عبر البحار ونحن نتاجر مع جميع الناس والاديان ورسولنا  عليه السلام الله وصلاته مات ودرعه مرهون عند يهودي اشترى منه شعير ! جاي انت الحين تستنكر وتستغرب !



			3:هل لا يمتلك ثلاجه لكوكاكولا او بيبسي او سبرايت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ليش صارت هي حرام 



			4:هل يراعي ضميره فى الاسعار
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هو ضميره ليش تفترض عليه الغش يمكن يطلع غشاش ويمكن العكس وعلى فكره حتى الملحد عنده اخلق وضمير



			6:هل يغلق ابوابه اذا كان هناك جنازه لكي يمشي فيها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ليش هو المشي في الجنازه فرض! عادي لو مامشى فيه هي مش واجبه لحد ان يغلق بيبان محله 

فكرة ان يخصص في كافيه مكان خاص لسيدات ماتمنع ان يبيع لهن لان هو مش بيقعد وسطهن مع ان صراحه مالها داعي لكن ودي اعرف ليش مسوين فيها مفتين وحلال وحراما شرعا الكافيهات وكأنها اختراع جديد! تراها شكل مستحدث لجلسات المسامره اللي كانت موجوده من ايام ادم عليه السلام مايخصها في الحلال وهل كانت موجوده في ايام الرسول ام لا
....
ها الاسئله اللي استغربت منها  ووجهتها بشكل عام وحبيت اجاوبك باقي الاسئله وجهها له هو بما انها خاصه لحد النبش في زكاته*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 فبراير 2012)

اصل الموضوع ده هو إلى هيحل المشكله الإقتصاديه بتاعت البلد!! الإختلاط!! طيب السجاير و الشيشه ماااشى اهو نحافظ على الشباب وصحتهم و يا ريت يكمل جميلو و يدعم لهم الجيم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::


> اذا المسلم يبيع قهوه مغشوشه او بضاعه رديئه او حتى سلعته مش حلوه ا شرعا مافي شئ يجبرك تشتري من نفس دينك وفلوسك انت حر فيها تنفع اللي تبغي تنفعه


صدقتي كلامك جميل لكن هيهات
:::::::::::::::::


> تقدر تساله صراحه ال مر يعود الى مدى التزام الشخص ا


سيصلي امام الكافيه ليري الجميع انه ملتزم
:::::::::::::


> وليش تبغي يقاطعونهم هو حد قالك ان التجاره مع الاجانب او اصحاب الاديان الاخرى حرام ! نحن منمن ايام رحلة الشتاء الصيف قبل الاسلام الى ايام التجاره مع الهندوس عبر البحار ونحن نتاجر مع جميع الناس والاديان ورسولنا عليه السلام الله وصلاته مات ودرعه مرهون عند يهودي اشترى منه شعير ! جاي انت الحين تستنكر وتستغرب !


من الامور التي يتمسك بها الاسلاميون جدا فى مصر هي مقاظعة المنتجات الاجنبيه
وينشئون حملات لذلك
:::::::::::::::::::::


> ليش صارت هي حرام


ليست حرام ولكنها منتجات اجنبيه يهوديه تدعم اسرائيل وهم من يعلنون ذلك
وهم من يحضون علي مقاطعتها
:::::::::::


> هو ضميره ليش تفترض عليه الغش يمكن يطلع غشاش ويمكن العكس وعلى فكره حتى الملحد عنده اخلق وضمير


انا لم افترض الغش علي احد . منذ متي كانت الاسئله اتهام لأحد . سؤال يحتاج اجابه . ونحن لسنا بحاجه لهذه
الاجابه  . من هم بحاجه اليها المتضررون . نحن محرم علينا دخول هذا الكافيه . لانه اسلامي . فلا حاجه لنا لمعرفة ما هي نية ضميره فى البيع والشراء
لذا لا تلصقي بي افتراضات لم افترضها
:::::::::::::::::


> ليش هو المشي في الجنازه فرض! عادي لو مامشى فيه هي مش واجبه لحد ان يغلق بيبان محله


لا طالما انه اسلامي ملتزم يجب ان يغلق ابواب تجارته  اخوتي المسيحيين فى البلده
عندما يموت احد مسلم . بكل محبه يغلقون محلاتهم ويمشون فى الجنازه الي ان يتم دفن الميت
اتدرين كيف يقابل الامر عندما تمر جنازة احد المسيحيين .(اهو .......؟وغار واسمعها بأذني) وانتم تعلمون ما الكلمه التي حلت مكانها النقاط (ومنهم من يقول اهم نقصوا واحد) شتان بين المعامله
::::::::::::


> فكرة ان يخصص في كافيه مكان خاص لسيدات ماتمنع ان يبيع لهن لان هو مش بيقعد وسطهن مع ان صراحه مالها داعي لكن ودي اعرف ليش مسوين فيها مفتين وحلال وحراما شرعا الكافيهات وكأنها اختراع جديد! تراها شكل مستحدث لجلسات المسامره اللي كانت موجوده من ايام ادم عليه السلام مايخصها في الحلال وهل كانت موجوده في ايام الرسول ام لا
> ....
> ها الاسئله اللي استغربت منها ووجهتها بشكل عام وحبيت اجاوبك باقي الاسئله وجهها له هو بما انها خاصه لحد النبش في زكاته


اتدرين ليذهب الكافيه وصاحبه الي الجحيم لا يعنيني هذا بشيء 
لكن ما يعنيني هو فكر جديد يحل علي بلدنا هذا الفكر لن تستوعبيه انتي لانك لستي مصريه
نستوعبه نحن من نعاني بغضهم لنا 
::::::::::::
اخبرك للمره الاخيره انا لا الصق اتهامات لأحد ولا يعنيني امرهم 
::::::::::
اتدرين شيء اخر اخوتي وابي وامي وعائلتي مسلمين
وسأمنعهم من الذهاب ليتسوقوا من هذا الكافيه 
لانهم يعلمون خبايهم ايضا 
:::::::::::::
اتدرين شيء اخر 
:::::::::::
لا احتاج ان اكون ملصق اتهامات او مفترض اشياء من وحي الخيال
فقد كنت مثلهم واعلم بأمورهم جيدا .. لذا ارجوكي لا تتهمي شخصي 
بمثل هذه الاتهامات 
:::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي 
::::::::::::::​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 فبراير 2012)

بالمناسبه
فى دينهم رسولهم الذي يمشون علي سنته ولا 
يضيعو من شيء
يقول (لا اعرف ان كان صدقا ام كذبا)
اوصيكم بالاقباط خيرا...وهم ينفذون وصيته علي اتم وجه
:::::::::::
من يردي رفعة وطنه لا يضع فى اعتباه ما ملة هذا وما ملة ذاك
بل يبحث عما يفيد وطنه
::::::::::
بالمناسبه مصر دوله قبطيه فى الاساس
:::::::::
وهم دخلاء
:::::::::
ولكن شيمتنا المحبه 
::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 فبراير 2012)

بشوف على البحر كافيه عليه نفس الاسم ومكتوب ينفس الشكل

هو ده فى اسكندرية ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::


> بشوف على البحر كافيه عليه نفس الاسم ومكتوب ينفس الشكل
> 
> هو ده فى اسكندرية ؟


::::::::::::::
نعم وهناك فرع ف بنها​::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 فبراير 2012)

*لو واحد ومراته يفصلوهم ولا يقولوهم روحولكم كافيه تانى ؟؟*
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 فبراير 2012)

> لو واحد ومراته يفصلوهم ولا يقولوهم روحولكم كافيه تانى ؟؟


::::::::::::


> ان كانوا قد انشئوا هذا (الكافيه)
> للمسلمين فقط وهذا واضح من اسمه
> فماذا عن طريقة تعاملهم مع
> زوج وزجته واطفالهم يريدون دخول الكافيه
> ...


​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 فبراير 2012)

*اخوي بداية العمر طال عمرك ان شاء الله هدئ اعصابك انا ما اتهمتك فقط جاوبت على اسئلتك ماودك نجاوب؟ بصراحه السالفه ماتسوى نطولها وماودي تطول بس ودي  اعلق على النقطه الجنازهاذا اهل قريتك يستهزؤن بموت مسيحي فهذا يعود ولاتزعل مني الى تخلفهم وجهلهم في دينهم وبالتالي هم مش منظر لدين الاسلام الرسول عليه السلام مرت عليه جنازة يهودي ووقف لها وقال انها نفس بشريه لم يقل مثل اقاربك اهو غار ولا اهو نقصو واحد فعل الرسول مع جنازة اليهودي يدل على ان الموت له هيبه ورهبه وماينفع الواحد يستهزئ فيه وعموما كل انسان يعكس تربية اهله له لهم وفي نفس الوقت انت لن تجد مدينه فاضله او ملائكه تمشي على الارض كل االامم فيها المتشددين والمتخلفين !*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 فبراير 2012)

> ن كانوا قد انشئوا هذا (الكافيه)
> للمسلمين فقط وهذا واضح من اسمه
> فماذا عن طريقة تعاملهم مع
> زوج وزجته واطفالهم يريدون دخول الكافيه
> ...


اكيد عندهم ركن للعوائل ! هي مو اختراع ذره هههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 فبراير 2012)

سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
:::::::::::::::::
تحياتي لكي
::::::::::::::::::


> اخوي بداية العمر طال عمرك ان شاء الله هدئ اعصابك


لا تقلقي علي اعصابي .. فهدوء اعصابي سمه رزقني بها يسوع وانعم علي بها
::::::::::::::::::


> بصراحه السالفه ماتسوى نطولها وماودي تطول


قد اكون ثرثار بعض الشيء فى كتاباتي لاني لا اتحدث كثيرا فى حياتي العامه.. فأعذريني 
وسأجهد كي لا اطيل كما تحبين
::::::::::::::


> انا ما اتهمتك فقط جاوبت على اسئلتك ماودك نجاوب؟


عذرا ان كنت اخطأت فهم ردك ..ان كنتي تريدين الاجابه .. وكأنك شريك فى هذا الكافيه..فتلك الاسئله موجهه لهم
...فلما لم تجيبي علي بقية الاسئله .. انها ليست من خارج المنهج...
:::::::::::::::::::::


> بس ودي اعلق على النقطه الجنازهاذا اهل قريتك يستهزؤن بموت مسيحي فهذا يعود ولاتزعل مني الى تخلفهم وجهلهم في دينهم وبالتالي هم مش منظر لدين الاسلام الرسول عليه السلام مرت عليه جنازة يهودي ووقف لها وقال انها نفس بشريه لم يقل مثل اقاربك اهو غار ولا اهو نقصو واحد فعل الرسول مع جنازة اليهودي يدل على ان الموت له هيبه ورهبه وماينفع الواحد يستهزئ فيه


وانا اخبرتك انهم يطبقون سنته علي اتم وجه ليس فى قريتي فقط بل فى مصر كلها
:::::::::::::::::::::


> وعموما كل انسان يعكس تربية اهله له لهم


اردت ان اضيف تقييم لتلك الجمله
لكني وقعت فى فخ التقيم 
وكم هي صحيحة 100%
ولكن شتان ممن تربي علي يدي اهله والجهل بينهم  يتربي
وممن تربي علي يدي حبيبه ومخلصه ونبع محبته لكل الدنيا
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> وفي نفس الوقت انت لن تجد مدينه فاضله او ملائكه تمشي على الارض كل االامم فيها المتشددين والمتخلفين !


نعم صدقتي 
:::::::::::::::
اتمني ان لا اكون قد اطلت
:::::::::::::
تحياتي 
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _انا هنزل مصر مخصوص عشان اتصور قدام الكافيه ده_​
> _ميرسي للموضوع_​


*وأول ماهتنزلى هتلاقى شاب أصلع وحليوة واقف على يمين المحل ( علشان شماله حرام ) عارفة مين هو* ؟:smil6:
*والصور حرام ...*
*قوم أية بقى ممكن نطلع على كافية تانى الصور قدامه وجواه حلال فى حلال ...:smile01*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 فبراير 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *لو واحد ومراته يفصلوهم ولا يقولوهم روحولكم كافيه تانى ؟؟*​





G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


>


 
*وهو فيه راجل بيروح كافيهات مع مراته ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)

*بدون تعليق 
احكموا انتوا 





*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بدون تعليق *​
> *احكموا انتوا *
> *
> 
> ...


 
 إيه ده إيه ده دى جديده دى......


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وهو فيه راجل بيروح كافيهات مع مراته ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!*


!!!! ايوا طبعا فى ناس كتيييييير بتروح مع زوجاتهم....
 و لا الزوجات ملهمش إنهم يخرجو!!


----------

